# Black Earth, would you go there ?



## Jack Reilly (1 Jul 2017)

I'm deeply impressed by the quality of cal aqua lily pipes that have outshined and outlasted even my Ada lily pipes. The value is astounding and I'm surprised these aren't the default recommendation when it comes to glassware. 

 Now I'm tempted to get their black earth soil which looks interesting, but this one feels like more of a gamble than the pipes. Once I set the tank up with this soil there's no going back, unlike pipe's which I can just switch out. 


Anyone tried or thought of trying this substrate ? Researching online I've only found a handful of user experiences, I'm wondering why this soil isn't used often?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (2 Jul 2017)

I am using it in my 45p tho still dry starting, I only read good things about this soil, it doesn't break down like ADA soil will do over time and also it doesn't initially leach a huge amount of ammonia (if any?), grain size is also a bit smaller / varied than ADA soil which is good imo, the mix of smaller and larger grains will help when planting.


----------



## Mortis (2 Jul 2017)

Its a good substrate, a friend it using it in his tank. Give it a shot.


----------



## Jack Reilly (6 Jul 2017)

What I don't get is, if it's similar to Ada without the negatives of Ada why isn't it more widely used? I probably will give it a shot but I do wonder ...


----------



## alto (6 Jul 2017)

If Black Earth were available locally I'd not hesitate - it just seems not to have the marketing team of ADA, Tropica etc


----------



## DavidW (11 Jul 2017)

I got my black earth from Aquasabi in Germany, only took a couple of day to get to me in the UK. Free delivery and at the time it work out about £25ish per 9l bag.


----------



## NathanG (3 Mar 2019)

DavidW said:


> I got my black earth from Aquasabi in Germany, only took a couple of day to get to me in the UK. Free delivery and at the time it work out about £25ish per 9l bag.


Hows it going? Im torn between BE and Tropica...


----------

